# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Определение IP за NAT

## Geser

Вроде как то видел сайтик который умел определять реальные ИП внутри сетки. Кто-то знает такое?
П.С. Если что-то напутал ногами не бейте, я не очень разбираюсь со всеми этими заморочками типа рауринга или NAT.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

Ребята. Вы мне сначала скажите, Вы тут гоните что-ли? 
*Geser* 


> Определение IP за NAT


 


> Вроде как то видел сайтик который умел определять реальные ИП внутри сетки.


 Первая и вторая цитата - это совсем разные вещи. Что ты имеешь ввиду? Или ты имеешь ввиду, что если ты юзаешь нат, то есть ли возможность определить из внешней (реальной) сети само присутствие ната и внутренний IP адрес или как? Поясню что к чему. Давай подробности.

----------


## Geser

> Или ты имеешь ввиду, что если ты юзаешь нат, то есть ли возможность определить из внешней (реальной) сети само присутствие ната и внутренний IP адрес


Угу, именно это

----------


## orvman

Короче, своими словами говорить не буду, тонны инфы вылаживать тоже, все прописано тут, это нужно знать! Все это прописные истины :
http://antinat.com/nat.txt
http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/nat_detect.txt.html
А вообще есть программа AntiNAT (freeware, http://antinat.com/ ).
Добавлю, многое зависит от того, какой это NAT-сервер, аппаратный или программный и как настроен, вот от чего нужно отталкиваться.

----------


## Geser

Ясно, спасиб

----------


## Minos

> Вроде как то видел сайтик который умел определять реальные ИП внутри сетки. Кто-то знает такое?


Скорее всего все проще: на сайте стоит скрипт, выполняемый на стороне клиента (JS или VBS), и показывающий его реальный IP. Если ссылка на сайт сохранилась, можно изучить подробнее.

----------


## Geser

> Скорее всего все проще: на сайте стоит скрипт, выполняемый на стороне клиента (JS или VBS), и показывающий его реальный IP. Если ссылка на сайт сохранилась, можно изучить подробнее.


Хм, в JS не видал такой функции. В VBS скорее  всего можно это сделать.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://www.stayinvisible.com/faq/det..._ip/index.html

----------


## Minos

> Хм, в JS не видал такой функции. В VBS скорее  всего можно это сделать.


В JS примерно так:



```
myAddress2=java.net.InetAddress.getLocalHost();
ip=myAddress2.getHostAddress();
```

Для VBS уже не помню, но тоже несложно.

----------


## Geser

JS+Java я говорил про чистый  JS

----------


## Minos

> JS+Java я говорил про чистый  JS


А у тебя нет Java?  :Wink: 
А если серьезно, то "чистый" JS не позволяет определить IP, он только обрабатывает объекты браузера  :Sad: . Однако у большинства пользователей жаба активна..., так что скрипт работает примерно в 96% случаев Netscape подобных браузеров и Opera. При работе с осликом и компанией с настройками по умолчанию нас ждет облом.

----------

